# Writing Table



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

For my next project, I thought I would give Sketchup try. I still haven't figured out how to do turned-style legs on sketch up, so the legs won't be square on the finished project. The overall design is inspired by an episode on the New Yankee Workshop (Season 13, Episode 12), but I decided to add the small pencil/paper drawers. Basic measurments are 30(h)x24(w)x43(l). I plan to use some old douglas fir church beams that I have, which I am hoping to get milled very soon.

I have the legs designed to be 3" - is that too big for this table? Should it be smaller, if so, what size?
Any other design advise you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Oh ... I forgot to mention - the drawers pass completely through both sides of the table.


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

My opinion - 3" legs would be too big, and overpower the size of the top. I's be guessing 2" would be better.


----------



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

agreed- in that image the legs are too big- makes it look like a workbench, not a writing table- but if they are turned... maybe it wouldn't be so bad- depends on how much material you remove.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I posted for some help with a similar top design a few weeks ago. I got some good advice for jointing the top.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f5/my-table-plans-please-help-10575/


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I would go with about a 2" leg and maybe a taper to it? Very easy to do.

Red


----------



## The Tropical Chippy (Jun 12, 2009)

Have you started it yet?
It looks wonderful please keep me posted on how it's going,love to see pic's of how it progress's 
Thanks for sharing
John


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would think that the bottom brace would be in the way of anyone sitting at this table. Also I think the looks would be better without it.

George


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

George, out of curiosity, how would you brace it without that particular piece? The last table I made on four legs like that didn't have an apron and was quite wobbly. I had to put it against a wall. I'd suspect this one would have the same problem without a larger apron on it.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like a solid design to me. Is the top part gonna be solid or is there going to be slots running across like in sketch? If its going to be a writing table you would want it solid? Probably a stupid thing for me to ask but was just curious.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

frankp said:


> George, out of curiosity, how would you brace it without that particular piece? The last table I made on four legs like that didn't have an apron and was quite wobbly. I had to put it against a wall. I'd suspect this one would have the same problem without a larger apron on it.


Several years ago I made a table almost exactly like that, except I used turned legs that I purchased form one of the mail order houses. The apron depicted in that drawing is plenty to support the legs. 

You said that the table you made did not have an apron. That is another problem entirely.

I would post a picture of it, but it is now about 350 miles from here.

G


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Geroge, thanks. I knew mine was primarily wobbly due to lack of any apron, but wondered if it would require more than shown. I know a very small piece low on the legs works well to stabilize things but didn't know if it required something a little more "significant" due to being high up like an apron.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

frankp said:


> Geroge, thanks. I knew mine was primarily wobbly due to lack of any apron, but wondered if it would require more than shown. I know a very small piece low on the legs works well to stabilize things but didn't know if it required something a little more "significant" due to being high up like an apron.


If you find a project at which a person will sit, it is best to keep the foot area clear. In this case if some type of bottom support is necessary then I think it should be on the sides and back.

George


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> If you find a project at which a person will sit, it is best to keep the foot area clear. In this case if some type of bottom support is necessary then I think it should be on the sides and back.
> 
> George


One of the design elements that I have added into this table is that it can be utilized from both sides (it will be located in the middle of a room), which is the reason for the pass-through drawers. Because of this a back support is not do-able. Also, I am trying to go for a little old-world charm, so I really do want to keep the middle leg-stretcher. Also the legs will be turned, which I think will help reduce that bulky look that the Sketchup drawing gives to it.

To Allthumbs,
The initial concept from the New Yankee Workshop had a floating field of boards. Attached is a picture of the wood I have for the top.


----------

